# my monitor is not showing any picture and flashing power button



## ldvistaman (May 10, 2009)

my hp vs19e monitor is not showing any picture and the power button flashes every 3 seconds. I changed the power cord and the cord that connects to the computer. Do i have to replace it or is their any other hope left for it?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
wattage

check the listings in the bios for voltages and temperatures and post them

first suspect is the power supply


----------



## ldvistaman (May 10, 2009)

umm i not a computer pro but here is the info i think you want:
e6300 intel core 2 duo processor intel viiv technology
2048mb memory
320gb hard drive
intel graphics media accelerator 950 graphics
windows vista, hp pavilion a1740n

um that was on my tower

but my monitor has this on the back:
input:100-240v- 50/60Hz 1.1a(1.1a)


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

see if you can borrow a larger wattage psu to try in it


----------



## ldvistaman (May 10, 2009)

it still didnt work =/
so do i have to buy a new one now?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

which one did you try


----------



## BoiseLCD (May 12, 2009)

Your LCD monitor's power supply board likely has bad capacitors. VERY common issue. Easily repairable.


----------



## ldvistaman (May 10, 2009)

ok cool is there a guide somewhere that can help me fix it myself?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check it is the monitor by connecting another monitor


----------



## BoiseLCD (May 12, 2009)

Take the back of the LCD off and pull out the power board. Look for caps with swollen tops. They are very easy to see. And even to someone who doesn't know what a capacitor is, it should be obvious that it is no longer a working part of the system. 

Let me know what you find and we''l go from there...


----------

